# Band Saw Mill Video



## 67 Mustang (May 10, 2011)

This band saw mill was set up at the Halifax County Heritage Festival in South Boston, VA this past weekend.

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/98Ib2b4FGio" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 67 Mustang (May 10, 2011)

Have no idea why this won't allow me to embed the video properly. Already posted the same link on the Halifax County Heritage Festival. :msp_confused:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/98366-12.htm

post # 180


----------



## chuckwood (May 10, 2011)

*Shingle mill*



67 Mustang said:


> Have no idea why this won't allow me to embed the video properly. Already posted the same link on the Halifax County Heritage Festival. :msp_confused:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/98366-12.htm
> 
> post # 180


 
Some great videos in here. The steam powered shingle mill was something to see. I wonder if shingles could be made with an Alaskan Mark III mill by cutting wide boards in the siding configuration where you have one end of the mill adjusted higher/lower than the other side. Then just chop the tapered
boards up into shingles.


----------



## 67 Mustang (May 11, 2011)

chuckwood said:


> Some great videos in here. The steam powered shingle mill was something to see. I wonder if shingles could be made with an Alaskan Mark III mill by cutting wide boards in the siding configuration where you have one end of the mill adjusted higher/lower than the other side. Then just chop the tapered
> boards up into shingles.



I suppose that would certainly be something to try. The cool thing about the shingle mill is that it allows you to use culls and short pieces of wood that aren't good for anything else.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 11, 2011)

the mill was cool, but the steam powered shingle ####ter was awesome!

Thanks for taking/posting them. Love the old iron.


----------



## 67 Mustang (May 11, 2011)

chuckwood said:


> Some great videos in here. The steam powered shingle mill was something to see. I wonder if shingles could be made with an Alaskan Mark III mill by cutting wide boards in the siding configuration where you have one end of the mill adjusted higher/lower than the other side. Then just chop the tapered
> boards up into shingles.


 


Number 37 said:


> the mill was cool, but the steam powered shingle ####ter was awesome!
> 
> Thanks for taking/posting them. Love the old iron.



Thanks, guys! The shingle cutter was actually belt driven by a Minneapolis Moline gas power unit.


----------



## little possum (May 11, 2011)

Steve, did you happen to get a video of the belt driven planer?


----------



## 67 Mustang (May 11, 2011)

little possum said:


> Steve, did you happen to get a video of the belt driven planer?


 
Uhhh, ye-oh. But for some reason this forum is not letting me post video's. I'll have to post it in the Halifax County thread and refer to it here.












http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/98366-13.htm#post2946094


----------



## chuckwood (May 11, 2011)

*steam engine shingle cutter*



67 Mustang said:


> Thanks, guys! The shingle cutter was actually belt driven by a Minneapolis Moline gas power unit.


 
That was one of the shingle cutters I saw. There was another video of a belt driven shingle cutter hooked up to a big chuffing steam engine. That was probably a related video of something going on at another show. Those old machines sure look like things requiring a lot of attention and vigilance to avoid getting hurt. All sorts of big moving parts working in the open with no guards.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 11, 2011)

There a lot of those Deere LUC powerplants around, i have it's much rarer brother, the LUS. There's also an even rarer one than that, the LUK or LI?. Here's my LUS,











The "C" models were for or from a combine, the "S" models were staitonary and much less of them were made and i'm having a brainfart right now about the others.

I also have a really nice "L" tractor that they were derived from.

Rob


----------

